# Good Revoler Manufactures?



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

For a while now I have been mulling over which type of gun I should buy for personal protection against people and critters in the woods. From what I have been reading about ballistics and what most people are saying I have decided to go with a .357 magnum revolver. So now I need to decide on a brand. Currently I am looking at S&W and Taurus. There seems to be a significant price difference between similar models across the brands. How much of a difference is there in quality between revolver manufactures? There are few moving parts so I would think reliability wouldn't be an issue. Any thoughts would be appreciated....


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you considered the Ruger GP-100?


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Not yet... I will go look over their web site. Thanks!

I was reading on another forum that with a 2" barrel I will loose a lot of power. Is it relitively easy to conceal a revolver with a 4" barrel? Seems kind of big to me to carry comfortably.


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

well, I'm pretty new to handguns and here in CA we can't really CC, so I can't really help with that, but I'm sure someone will.

I am thinking of getting a revolver as well and have been looking real hard at the GP-100 which seems to fit my hand quite well.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for 357
S&W 686

the best


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The GP100 is an excellent revolver that is tougher than S&W or Taurus near equivelants. I occasionaly carry one in 4" concealed. They come with large Hogue grips that don't conceal as well as a compact set which you might want to purchase as an aftermarket accessory.

The GP100 will handle any full power .357 Magnum load you ask it to without destroying your hand.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is what I am considering as of right now....

S&W 686 Plus - 7 rounds, 2.5"/3" barrel, 7.5"/8.18" long 34.1/36.8ozs, adjustable sights - Street price about $650

Taurus 617 - 7 rounds, 2" barrel, 6.625" long, 28.3ozs, fixed sights - Street price about $369

Ruger GP KGPF-331 - 6 rounds, 3" barrel, 8.5" long, 36ozs, fixed sights - Street price about $499

I decided to high-light in red where I thought the strong points are for me. More ammo is a plus, adjustable sight is a plus, length for CC is a plus, and price.... From my understanding a longer barrel provides more power and better accuracy. So if I go for a bit longer say the 3" I have added blue high-lighted to the list....

For the shorted barreled guns on this short list Taurus seems to have the advantage just for the sheer price differnce. It also is a bit shorter which would make a better CC IMO. As for the 3" barreled guns, S&W hands down. Although it is more expensive the extra round, adjustable sights and length have me swayed....

Hmmm..... Decisions decisions....


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, is anyone using a 4" revlover for CC? If so can you conceal it well? Is it confortable?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

GP 100 is a really nice revolver. and you can get them a good bit cheaper than say a S&W. The Smith makes a fantastic wheel gun. But if I was to be buying a 357 right now it would probably be the Ruger.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I need to head over to the range to see what feels best for me. Since I plan to carry this thing in the woods I may move up to a 4" barrel based on this information. http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/index.html It compairs closely to manufactures ballistics tests. What I noticed was approximately a 400fps difference between 2" and 4" barrels with a .357 magnum. That could mean a lot if I ever have to shoot a bear.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

For critters in the woods a 4" or longer barrel would be much better than 2" or 3".

It may not have been clear above when I said I occasionaly carry a GP100 4" IWB Concealed. I also have a Taurus 605 but don't carry it. I let my wife have the little one.

4" or 5" barrels are not the problem when concealing. Grip size is what either helps (small) or hinders (large) when attempting to conceal. The 4" GP100's have adjustable sights but the 3" doesn't.

Edit: If it was uncomfortable or did not conceal I would not be carrying it.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

If different barrel lengths for different situations are an issue, you might look for a Dan Wesson model 12 or 15. They have interchangeable barrels. I've tried one before and I really liked it. Unfortunately, they aren't made any more. A used one with a single barrel should be reasonably priced. Occasionaly I see a set with the gun, all 4 barrels, and two grips. The sets are expensive but I would expect them to hold their value forever.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

thercman said:


> Currently I am looking at S&W and Taurus. There seems to be a significant price difference between similar models across the brands. How much of a difference is there in quality between revolver manufactures? ....


Like many commodities, you get what you pay for. IOW, there is a reason why the Taurii cost less than the Smiths. Not saying that Taurus is bad, but they are not made to the same level of craftsmanship (the older ones are pretty good though).

Besides S&W, do look at Ruger, and Colt on the used market.

Yes, you will loose energy with a short barrel. There are however some very good loads designed for short barrels. No, I would not say that it is "relatively easy" to conceal a 4" barreled revolver. It can indeed be done by many, but when you actually conceal handguns that really are easy, you will see that a 4" revo isn't. This shouldn't come as a surprise, since a 4" revo is pretty much a sidearm. A sidearm is just going to be harder to conceal than a handgun that was designed for such in the first place.

While there is nothing wrong with concealing a sidearm, you should take into consideration how much weight and bulk you will be carrying around, while only loaded with six or seven cartridges. For the same weight/length/height, and for less width, you can carry a full size semi with more than double the capacity. These are just some of the reasons why very few people carry a 4" .357 in a concealed fashion.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. One of the reasons I chose a revolver was for a load that could potentialy stop a bear. I did look at the .357 SIG. It seams that in a 125 grain round they are very comparable but beyond that the mag pulls away. I am also concerned about the availability of SIG rounds in the future. For a .357 SIG I was considering a XD.... What do you guys think about the SIG as an option?

Maybe a .40 that I can change barrels to the .357 SIG..... Hmmm.....


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

thercman said:


> Thanks for the info guys. One of the reasons I chose a revolver was for a load that could potentialy stop a bear.


Jeez....

You might as well start a new thread, as everything that the people above took time to type out has just been rendered useless. And you need to look at something bigger than a .357......


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL Sorry new guy here...... I am so confused...

I will do that..... But all the info provided has increased my knowledge so it wasn't in vain....


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

i posted a reply in your other thread, you might check there.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

gp 100


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I just wish they still made the Colt King Cobra. One of the best .357 revolvers ever made IMHO. You can still find one though if you are rich enough.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

DA revolver? only get a S&W
SA revolver? only get a Ruger
now that you added BEAR - 44 mag (S&W 629 or Ruger SA) - Guns and Ammo writers got together and gave the 44mag the best handgun to own due to it wide range of energy levels from 44 special cowboy loads to the hottest E levels.
otherwise a 357 is a very good choice - the largest selling revolver caliber out there.
always get a 4" barrell - see my earlier response.
if you are carrying in a woods - don't worry about concealed
if you do want a CCW permit - get the J frame from S&W
as far as varmits and critters - get a .22lr from Ruger or Browning Buckmark


----------

